# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  الممثلين الكويتين وجنسياتهم, وبلادهم الاصلي والشيعي والسني منهم

## بيسان

*هذي هي جنسيــــــــــــات نجوم الخليج... من مصادرها الحقيقيه

- عبد الحسين عبد الرضا : كويتي من أصل ايراني شيعي
- سعاد عبدالله : كويتية بالتجنيس من أصل عراقي
- حياة الفهد : كويتية من أصل زبيري عراقي
- مريم الصالح : كويتية من أصل ايراني سني ( كندرية )
- مريم الغضبان : كويتية من أصل عراقي شيعي
- خالد النفيسي : كويتي من أصل سعودي
- غانم الصالح : كويتي من أصل سعودي
- سعد الفرج : كويتي من أصل قروي 
- عبد الرحمن العقل : كويتي من أصل يمني
- داود حسين : باكستاني شيعي بجواز بوليفي
- باسمة حمادة : أردنية بجواز برازيلي
- طارق العلي : كويتي من أصل جهراوي
- محمد العجيمي : بدون من أصل عراقي حصل على الجنسية الكويتية مؤخرا عن طريق الواسطة وعمله في سلك الشرطة
- انتصار الشراح : كويتية من أصل ايراني أهوازي
- عبد الناصر درويش : فلسطيني لجأ إلى قطر مؤخرا
- هيفاء عادل : كويتية بالتجنس من أصل عراقي
- هدى وسحر حسين : عراقيتين شيعيتين عاشتا في الكويت ثم طردا إلى
قطر ومازالا هناك حتى يومنا هذا
- رباب : عراقية الأصل والجنسية عاشت معظم عمرها في الكويت وهي
الآن تقيم في الامارات
- ابراهيم الصلال : كويتي من أصل قروي
- نوال : بدون من أصل عراقي أمها كويتية بالتجنس
- سماح : سورية مقيمة في الكويت
- رشا مصطفى : مصرية مقيمة في الكويت
- هبة الدري : مصرية مقيمة في الكويت
- استقلال أحمد : عراقية تزوجت بحريني وعاشت هناك
- كاظم الزامل : عراقي شيعي شقيق استقلال أحمد

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

----------


## المستجير

تسلم يدينك على المعلومه الطيبه

----------


## الشقيان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تسلمي  بيسان على المعلومات




تحياتي
الشقـــــيان

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووووورين على مروووووووركم

والله يعطيكم العاااااااااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيـك الله العــافيه ..

مشــكوره ومـاتقصــرين ..

دمــتي بــود

----------


## ahmed

مشــكوره بيسان والله يعطيك العافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

معلومات ممتازة ومعرفة قيمة 

شكرا والى المزيد من المعلومات المفيدة

----------


## أبو جعفر

مشــكوره أخوي بيسان والله يعطيك ألـــــ1000ــــــــف العافيه

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخ بيسان المحترم  حفظك الله ورعاك

سؤال ارجوا ان اجد حله عندك 

بشار الشطي من الكويت 

فاطمة عبد الرحيم من البحرين 

معلومات عنهم لو سمحت ولك الشكر سلف

----------


## نور الشمس

تسلمى غاليتى بيسان على هالاسامى وجناسيهم

 وفقط للتوضيح :

داوود حسين \ ايرانى شيعى وحصل على الجنسيه الكويتيه من سنتين

نوال : امها قطريه بس كويتيه بالتجنس من زوجها الاولانى وحصلت نوال على الجنسيه الكويتيه  وهى بحرانيه

باسمه حماده : امها سعوديه ووالدها فلسطينى ومتزوجه من الكويتى الممثل \ رامى العبد لله

هدى وسحر : هربتا الى قطر لانهما عراقيتان وسحر تزوجت قطرى هناك وهدى تزوجت لمدة شهرين من كويتى وحصلت على الجنسيه الكويتيه بالواسطة

طارق العلى : امه حساويه وشيعيه وابوه سنى

----------


## نور الشمس

اما عن بشار الشطى : فهو شيعى

وشكرااا

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووووورين 
ومشكووووووره خيه على زيده المعلومات الحلوه

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم 

مشكووورة أختي بيسان على المعلومات 

وتسلمي لي يارب 

والسلام

أختك شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ألف شكر للأخت .. بيساان ..*

*تسلم يمناك ع المشاركة الطيبه ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يااارب ..*

*ما ننحرم من مواضيعك العطره ..*

*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووورين والله يعطيكم العااااااافيه

على المشاااااركه الا كثر من حلوه
وبالتوفيق

----------

